# Your experiences with diesel exhaust fluid (DEF)



## patekama120 (Jul 21, 2020)

Hi everyone, I'm a student at the University of Buffalo and I am doing a student research project on how people use diesel exhaust fluid (DEF). I want to hear about your experiences because the people who use it every day should have their voices heard. If you guys could answer my questions below, I'd really appreciate it, thank you for the help!

What kind of tractor do you use diesel exhaust fluid for?


Where do you usually get your diesel exhaust fluid (DEF) from? (Truck stop, 2.5 gallon jugs, etc)


How often do you refill your DEF tank?


Do you experience any issues when refilling your DEF tank?


What do you dislike about using DEF? (Price, Refilling, Replacing the filter, etc)


----------

